
US sanction threat wipes 23%%20off the value of China's biggest chipmaker - maydemir
https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/07/tech/smic-stock-us-sanctions-hnk-intl/index.html
======
numpad0
Title right now: “US sanction threat wipes 23%%20off the value of China's
biggest chipmaker“

%20 is [space] in percent encoding. Something failed to process
“...wipes%2023%%%20off%20...”.

